# Help Me Find An Obscure Furry Anime Movie



## Sam Wamm (Dec 27, 2020)

I remembered an anime movie set in a world where all the people are anthropomorphs of different animals.

For a little background this was shown on the Cartoon Network channel which i haven't watched in at least 10 years now.

The plot is that 3 kids wanting to get into a soccer stadium to see a game break in and wind up getting hired by a soccer manager.

Time passes as they grow older and proceed to be really good at soccer and become popular stars in their home country.

However for different reasons for each person the 3 main characters are having trouble as the soccer is getting in the way of real life.

Unfortunately though they end up being drafted into the world cup and obviously can't just quit now.

In the end they get to the final game against the current holders of the cup and it's brutal wit the enemy cheating and getting away with it.

The enemy team has their own 3 star players who are equally loved by their supporters.

It comes down to the last few seconds and instead of trying to win the 3 main characters shake the hands of the 3 star players for the enemy team thanking them for such a good game before walking out much to everyone's disappointment.

I "think" the 3 main characters were a ginger cat, a shibe inu or a husky (hard to tell in the art style) and a warthog.

The art style is very old like a 60's anime very remeniscent of things like early Dragonball or Doctor Slump.

However, i think this particular movie was relatively new at the time maybe late 90's or early 2000's.

Certainly the comedy of it is very much like early Pokemon.

The main characters have a sort of "puffiness" to the way they're drawn, like they have the kind of face you'd have on a fat character even if these characters aren't exactly fat though other characters aren't drawn in quite the same way.

Anyone know what this anime movie is?

I mean there can't be many anthropomorphic anime movies about soccer.

Just a heads up though, it might not be a Japanese anime.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 27, 2020)

I don't think it's Pom Poko, but ...


----------



## kittyDecaying (Dec 27, 2020)

I spent a good amount of time looking, but didn't come up with anything. I did find a potentially useful resource with all the movies and specials that were aired on CN, from 1994-present (Aired 1994-present, but not _created_ 1994-present).

I'm hoping somebody around here just knows it from memory, and I hope you find the movie you're looking for!!


I also found a couple interesting things along the way, I'll link them here. Who knows who'll be interested in them.
"Animalympics," a 1980 movie that's surprisingly well animated,
And... this.


----------



## Davedd (Dec 27, 2020)

Boy do I have the video for you...





Edit: fixed the link. Idk what happened before


----------



## Sam Wamm (Dec 27, 2020)

Davedd said:


> Boy do I have the video for you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow i thought i imagined half of these


----------

